# Beep due April 10th



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Since my old thread is like four pages back and a little crowded I thought I'd start a new one for Beep. I just felt her kid(s) for the first time this pregnancy. The little sucker was trying to hide under her ribs on the bottom more next to her chest. Sounds comfortable for poor Beep right? It rolled then kicked the heck out of my hand and disappeared. I've been playing tag the whole pregnecy trying to feel the kids and I swear I feel something then its gone so its good to get conformation. She's pretty miserable and wide but she's still got a belly from last years kids so only time will tell how many are in there. And she's pretty much always in a bad mood so being uncomfortable only makes it worse. I'll get a picture or two of her tomorrow. She's bred to her son(just to bring her into milk) so please think blue so they can be pet wethers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She's shedding so her coat looks terrible but here she is. I hate to have her kid this late but it was a last minuet decision since we couldn't find an outside buck. The temps are going to be in the upper 80's when she kids.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well today's the day. No impending signs of kidding. Maybe I was wrong but her pooch sure is swollen and soft like a heavily pregnant doe. I'm not sure if her belly has grown or not but she is waddling around.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You know they don't like to give birth when you think they should.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How is Beep today?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Acting like nothing is going on. Maybe I got my dates wrong because she doesn't even look close or maybe she's not. Her ligs feel softer than my non prego girls but they have for the last five days. I'm thinking of putting up a pooch pic to see if maybe I'm waiting for nothing.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I can never get a pooch test from Beep because the moment I touch her tail she goes crazy. I managed to pin her between my legs and push her into a wall to get one. I'm leaning on not pregnant. You can't trust the udder because she always has one.



If she's not I'm not sure what to do with her. She was bred on four separate heats last year in order to get pregnant. I shrugged it off as being older to get bred but if she's not this year then my plans of using her as a meat producer won't work. Her milk is strong so its not good to drink. She's so mean she has to be segregated from the other goats and attacks humans other then me. Not to mention she destroys my fencing so she's tethered which I know isn't a good life. I'm starting to wonder if she's worth the effort. Don't get me wrong I love her but I don't know what to do.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It looks a bit swollen, I would still lean towards bred, but I can't be sure. I hope she is for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is your due date from her last breeding?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Is your due date from her last breeding?


The 11th is the last date. She stopped coming into heat after the November 12th breeding. Her heats are blatantly obvious and the buck is tethered out of reach so there is no other dates. If she isn't due now she isn't at all unless a miracle happened. She only came into heat three times last year on October 3rd, October 23 and November 11th.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She didn't finish her hay last night and she doesn't want any this morning. She has whitish clear mucus, her belly looks like it may be dropped and she is baby talking to me. Hopefully she isn't siekeing me out.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She still hasn't eaten anything. Her ligs are mush and she has about two inches of mucus instead of just a drop. Last year she did pre labor for over 12 hours. Its nearly 90°F out there for the poor girl. She's just laying a hole she dug in the shade panting lightly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she goes soon for you.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe she's waiting till evening for it to cool down.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

HerdQueen said:


> Maybe she's waiting till evening for it to cool down.


I was thinking that may be it too. She's 50% Toggenburg 50% Alpine and I haven't found that either breeds fair all too well in hot weather.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Let's go Beep...we r ready to see your babies!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I am glad she is pregnant!!!!  Can't imagine having to wait 5 months and then nothing!!! Good luck to you


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She started amber goop at 8:00pm I went in at 9:00pm to see what was going on. I only went in with three fingers about a knuckle deep past the cervix and I can't feel anything. Its 9:15pm now. If she's not pushing by 10:00pm I'm going to have to go in farther and see whats going on. I've never got past finger length so I pray I don't have to....


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Single buckling. Ill post pics and how he was born in the morning.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

AWWWW congrats!! Glad everything went well!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You can see the result in this thread. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/beep-kidded-145047/#post1377916


----------

